# The REAL Goose Report!



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

For everyone who is wondering "Where's the Geese?" "Any geese?'' or cant find any...... You're right!! That late spring storm caused confusion and most geese didn't lay eggs. Some just left the state. I haven't see any of last years yearlings either. Don't expect a good early season Hunt at all!!!

Just my 2cents


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Are you sure? I thought I heard that the hatch was amazing down by ellendale this spring...


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Hard to say what we have for numbers I haven't seen a goose flying for a LONG TIME! I put some miles on today and only saw two family groups!!!! Gonna be an interesting early season.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw plenty of geese sitting on nests when I was planting beans.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

I also saw quite a few sitting on nests. Idk maybe its just me??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There does seem to be less geese around as in the hatch wasn't like last year when ever pair had six little ones. This year most that I saw was 3 little ones. Plus they usually don't bunch up a lot this time of year, and they aren't flying because they don't need to.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They layed eggs I just don't think the nests survived. Most of the nesting sites(grassy areas) in my region went under water 2-3 times this spring in addition to a slightly late spring to start with. And no they are not flying. I've been checking the local waterholes 3 times a day and the geese are always there....... there really isn't antwhere for them to go yet. Harvest is at 2%. Ripe grain is estimated at 21% . In my area we are still at least 10 days out on the grain.......


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

been scotuing the last few mornings/evenings in my area, (north central) and very few birds flying/leaving water. Zero harvested fields, the birds that are feeding are hitting prevent plant fields that havent been worked under. biggest feed ive seen is 36 birds..... way to many birds sitting on water in the mornings/evenings in this area to even think decent feeds are possible :beer:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Saw my first flying birds yesterday. NE SD harvest just beginning.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

coyotebuster said:


> Are you sure? I thought I heard that the hatch was amazing down by ellendale this spring...


 :lol:


----------



## MallardMilitia15 (Aug 13, 2013)

From GF... Traveled damn near to Devils' and nothing still. Just no reason for em to get up and move seen maybe a few wheat fields get picked up. Birds are holding tight to the sloughs. Guess ill be running the hit and miss traffic on Thursday :x


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Talked to a local farmer last night. Got the heads up on when and where he will start harvesting but it's still at least a week out. Have not run into anyone scouting like last year but I'm sure they are out there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We are starting today. There are a few others around us either starting or have been going since Monday.


----------

